# Basspro and Cabelas



## Jim (Oct 5, 2007)

I got one of each finally opening up fairly near me. Cabelas about 60 miles, and Basspro I would say about 40 miles. 

Which do you prefer?


----------



## Jim (Oct 5, 2007)

What I do hate from both big boys is there ridiculous shipping charges. I think shipping should be free if over a certain amount. Like Delos or Tacklewarehouse.


----------



## Gamefisher (Oct 5, 2007)

I've always worked for small business, so I prefer to support small business. I have mail ordered a couple things from Cabellas, that aren't available locally. 

40 and 60 miles? I would think the shipping price would cancel out fuel costs and the mileage on your car. 

Matt


----------



## Nickk (Oct 5, 2007)

It really depends for me, typically I only use BPS and Cabelas for online ordering and only if it's a deal. I recently got a Cabelas Gold Label 2-piece MH casting rod(for the trunk of the car) for $25.00! I've caught some fish with it and it's fine rod, fairly sensitive and impressive quality finish. I've bought 2 Crucials this year and both were from a small local shop. I've also bought a variety of tackle through messageboards like this one and I bought a Revo from Delos. I have a feeling that now that Cabelas has an Illinois location that I'll buy less from them since I'll have to pay sales tax.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 5, 2007)

I always prefer to local guy or the custom lure maker.

Those stores are neat, but the service is not what you get at your local B&T


----------



## Jim (Oct 5, 2007)

I really dont have a good local shop, thats what sucks. I like the big guys because you can see everything.


----------



## pbw (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont know of any local shops, I love bps :shock: . Its near by about 15 minutes away. Haven't ever been to Cabelas.


----------



## FISHING COP 623 (Oct 8, 2007)

I like BPS over Cabelas, BPS seems to have a better fishing department atleast the one in Grapevine does. Cabelas does seem to have some better sales and clearance type item.
Both store are like 3-3.5 hours away from me, but when we go see family, I make a point of going to each. 
I can drop a couple of hundred bucks at each store, but not much better way of spending the afternoon, away from the in-laws.


----------



## redbug (Oct 8, 2007)

I have NEVER been a fan of cabela's.. bps has a great fishing selection
I will look at the local guys but most don't have the stuff i need or are very over priced. 
I try to limit my trips to 1 or 2 a year but when i go it's big bucks!!!

I do order from custom guys when I need to 

I'm glad the closest bps is 100 mile from me or I would be in real trouble


----------



## dampeoples (Oct 8, 2007)

I like BPS, never really found much of interest in the Cabelas catalogs, they always seemed to have more hunting and coldwater fish type things, and very little boat stuff


----------



## whj812 (Oct 10, 2007)

I like going to BPS, because of the bargain bin stuff that they have sometimes. 

Ive never been to a cabelas but I have looked at their catalogs before. 

I prefer going to this little tackle store that we have right down the road from me called Rigsby's Tackle. They seem to a have a great selection of everything, even the new stuff when it is released. Plus thy have hand crafted lures that are awesome. So I guess Id say that I prefer the little local guy!


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 12, 2007)

We don't have any mom & pop tackle shops here, so that leaves us Walmart for terminal tackle stuff. Nearest BPS is a 2 - 2.5 hour drive, and I have used on-line ordering from BPS, which does save fuel and wear & tear on the truck.


----------

